# Plants poisonous to dogs



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sue has sent a PM with a mystery solved. Her pup has been getting diarrhea off and on and yesterday required a vet trip. Then she noticed him come in chewing on what she thought was a stick and was revealed to be part of a geranium plant that was planted outside his fence, but which he was pulling through the fence to eat. Evidently they are good-tasting.

She asked me to post because she has to get rid of the rest of the geranium plants today!

I mentioned to her that tomato plants and green tomatoes are similarly toxic.

Since it's spring and people are planting, this might be a good warning thread.

Here's a link to one list: http://www.aspca.org/site/FrameSet?style=User&url=http://www.aspca.org/toxicplants/M01947.htm


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Connie, I'm back :lol: You new puppy owners out there should take a gander across your property, too. Zorba never bothered the stupid geraniums! It doesn't take much of any poisonous plant to take out a little guy or gal. :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Thanks Connie, I'm back :lol: You new puppy owners out there should take a gander across your property, too. Zorba never bothered the stupid geraniums! It doesn't take much of any poisonous plant to take out a little guy or gal. :twisted:


In fact, here's a good idea: Patrol the perimeter often. Look for anything thrown over the fence or dropped.......I remember a dog on another forum who ate half of a bottle of pills that fell from a visitor's purse. Two dogs did. Only one survived, and it was very close for the other. We should use that information so that tragic accident can serve others, IMO.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> susan tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Connie, I'm back :lol: You new puppy owners out there should take a gander across your property, too. Zorba never bothered the stupid geraniums! It doesn't take much of any poisonous plant to take out a little guy or gal. :twisted:
> ...


----------

